# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Tilapia as a food staple?

## dsmalex97

Pac man frog [Archive] - Arachnoboards

I know the thread was about a pac, but they are talking about pyxie's and pacs.  

Do you guys know of anyone who feeds tilapia?  I notice when I put my animals on coco fiber they usually get a mouthful of dirt with they miss the insect, and usually get turned off to eating afterwards.  This is why I took my Pyxie off of coco fiber and put her in water.  Turns out my pacman is the same way(not putting him in a water setup though)...I feed my pyxie earthworms right now as they are the easiest thing to feed, and same goes for my pac(pac still has a hard time because he's always eating dirt with it).  They both hate crickets for some reason, and seem to find them more annoying then anything lol(i hate them as well so no harm done there).  I'm going to be getting a roach colony going after the holidays, but want to find food that is good for them, and something somewhat easy to get into their bellies.  Could I use tilapia?  Or is this guy nuts lol

----------


## dsmalex97

C'mon!  No one knows lol?

----------


## GRABibus

Why Tilapias especially ? lol

Best food for your frog is : Locust (Remove back legs), Dubia and red runner roaches, nighcrawlers, earthworms and mices.

----------


## Eel Noob

> Pac man frog [Archive] - Arachnoboards
> 
> I know the thread was about a pac, but they are talking about pyxie's and pacs.  
> 
> Do you guys know of anyone who feeds tilapia?  I notice when I put my animals on coco fiber they usually get a mouthful of dirt with they miss the insect, and usually get turned off to eating afterwards.  This is why I took my Pyxie off of coco fiber and put her in water.  Turns out my pacman is the same way(not putting him in a water setup though)...I feed my pyxie earthworms right now as they are the easiest thing to feed, and same goes for my pac(pac still has a hard time because he's always eating dirt with it).  They both hate crickets for some reason, and seem to find them more annoying then anything lol(i hate them as well so no harm done there).  I'm going to be getting a roach colony going after the holidays, but want to find food that is good for them, and something somewhat easy to get into their bellies.  Could I use tilapia?  Or is this guy nuts lol



Didn't look at link but I don't see much problems, especially if you have a Oriental store nearby where you can get them fresh.

As for feeding I tong feed all my frogs and don't have much problem with them ingesting coco fibers. They do get a tiny amount once in awhile but that is easily passed.

----------


## Carlos

Wanted to add that you will have better results by offering a variety of food, than to base frogs diet on a staple item.  

Another thing to consider is that when predators eat their prey they eat the whole thing including stomach contents and all internal organs.  Unless you have a source of whole, uncleaned Tilapia; feeding pieces of Tilapia meat will not contain the same nourishment of whole ones.  

The same concept goes for any type of meat on a predator diet and that's why many owners offer a variety of items and use vitamin and amino acid supplements.  Good luck!

----------


## dsmalex97

> Didn't look at link but I don't see much problems, especially if you have a Oriental store nearby where you can get them fresh.
> 
> As for feeding I tong feed all my frogs and don't have much problem with them ingesting coco fibers. They do get a tiny amount once in awhile but that is easily passed.


I'm really not sure what it is, but when he gets dirt in his mouth he gives up...and then I'm left walking back and forth for hours trying to see if he's hungry.  All I know is the coco fiber seems to stress him out when he misses.  So I figure the bigger the food item, the easier it will be for him to get down, and not miss.  I know it's easily passed, but I need to figure out an easier way to feed him.  For his sake and mine, because he's driving me nuts trying to get him to eat worms consistently.  And I refuse to feed him just rodents because he seems to readily accept them.

----------


## dsmalex97

> Why Tilapias especially ? lol
> 
> Best food for your frog is : Locust (Remove back legs), Dubia and red runner roaches, nighcrawlers, earthworms and mices.


Remove back legs?  I have never heard of that, sounds kind of weird.

But I honestly have no idea lol.  I just read that this guy has been feeding his frogs tilapia without a problem.  Why, I don't know.  But it seems like a cool idea.

----------


## dsmalex97

> Wanted to add that you will have better results by offering a variety of food, than to base frogs diet on a staple item.  
> 
> Another thing to consider is that when predators eat their prey they eat the whole thing including stomach contents and all internal organs.  Unless you have a source of whole, uncleaned Tilapia; feeding pieces of Tilapia meat will not contain the same nourishment of whole ones.  
> 
> The same concept goes for any type of meat on a predator diet and that's why many owners offer a variety of items and use vitamin and amino acid supplements.  Good luck!


Good point.  I will probably use some kind of vitamin supplement if it works.  I do still intend to offer some kind of variety, but if I can get away with feeding tilapia as a staple it would be great.  Fingers crossed that they go for it...lol

----------


## GRABibus

[QUOTE=dsmalex97;92032]Remove back legs?  I have never heard of that, sounds kind of weird.QUOTE]

What I call "back legs" are the legs which help the locust to jump.
If you touch them, you can see that they can cut a little bit, and then, can damage the internal mouth of the frogs.

Also, if the locust can't jump anymore, it is easier for the frog to catch it  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Any type of fish should only be as a treat. Regardless of what kind of frog you're feeding it too. Mine don't like to miss and get substrate either. I think they get annoyed when they miss. A little coco fiber won't hurt them. Best if you tong feed anyway. It prevents them from ingesting any large amounts.

----------


## dsmalex97

eel noob said otherwise, lol.  How do we know who's right?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> eel noob said otherwise, lol.  How do we know who's right?


Lol! Well I guess we won't know. Most consider fish as a treat. Just as you would feed them Mollies or guppies. Fish is still fish. They contain heavy metals like Mercury which is deadly once it accumulates within the body. I don't know the fat content of Tilapia. I find it to be mighty tasty but I don't think it would be good to eat it all the time. Fish is just not something that should be used as a staple food item. Plus it can be pretty expensive compared to earth worms or night crawlers. Opinions will vary on this subject though.

----------


## Eel Noob

Even if tilapia doesn't have the nutrients of a whole prey vitamin and calcium powders to make up for some of those loses. Only worry I would have is your frog might get sick from eating fishes that might be sick. Don't know about your area but the tilapias here are kept in very crowded conditions.


I have been feeding live feeder fishes to my frogs but that's because I know the source. My uncle breed and raises them himself.


Also have you ever consider feeding your pyxie in another container/feeding bin?

----------


## dsmalex97

I tried, but he doesn't seem to like being disturbed too much.  He's quite the grumpy frog lol.

All I know is I feel like I'm not getting as much food into him as much as he used to.  And I feel like the coco fiber is to blame in a way...I know it sounds weird, and it's easily passed or w.e, but he has been a little more selective since I switched him over.  When I fed him his fuzzy, he was able to eat it easier because once it was in his mouth he was done.  That's why I was thinking if I offered something in a similar shape it would be easier for him to get food into his system.  Grif has a good point with mercury levels though.  I wish I could find some long term evidence on using it.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## dsmalex97

WOAH!!

GRIF!!

I just saw a post you made about someone feeding w/ worms from wal-mart.  I got mine from gander mtn.  And for some reason I don't see much of a difference in soil types.  They look the same at least...Did I by accidentally poison my frog?!?  All I know his he used to eat everything!!  Now he seems weird, and not as interested as he used to...Now I'm worried!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I tried, but he doesn't seem to like being disturbed too much.  He's quite the grumpy frog lol.
> 
> All I know is I feel like I'm not getting as much food into him as much as he used to.  And I feel like the coco fiber is to blame in a way...I know it sounds weird, and it's easily passed or w.e, but he has been a little more selective since I switched him over.  When I fed him his fuzzy, he was able to eat it easier because once it was in his mouth he was done.  That's why I was thinking if I offered something in a similar shape it would be easier for him to get food into his system.  Grif has a good point with mercury levels though.  I wish I could find some long term evidence on using it.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


I do not know of any studies that involved feeding fish to your frog and long term effects. Usually all I've heard is bad. Does he eat from forcepts? On another note Noob is right about feeding diseased fish to your frogs. Its just risky unless you know where the fish come from. After that its the risks you already know. Only staples I know of besides the usual crickets/locusts/earth worms/night crawlers/dubias/ is the Pacmood from Samurai Japan. Something that's worth researching.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I tried, but he doesn't seem to like being disturbed too much.  He's quite the grumpy frog lol.
> 
> All I know is I feel like I'm not getting as much food into him as much as he used to.  And I feel like the coco fiber is to blame in a way...I know it sounds weird, and it's easily passed or w.e, but he has been a little more selective since I switched him over.  When I fed him his fuzzy, he was able to eat it easier because once it was in his mouth he was done.  That's why I was thinking if I offered something in a similar shape it would be easier for him to get food into his system.  Grif has a good point with mercury levels though.  I wish I could find some long term evidence on using it.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


I do not know of any studies that involved feeding fish to your frog and long term effects. Usually all I've heard is bad. Does he eat from forcepts? On another note Noob is right about feeding diseased fish to your frogs. Its just risky unless you know where the fish come from. After that its the risks you already know. Only staples I know of besides the usual crickets/locusts/earth worms/night crawlers/dubias/ is the Pacman food from Samurai Japan. Something that's worth researching.

----------


## Eel Noob

> I tried, but he doesn't seem to like being disturbed too much.  He's quite the grumpy frog lol.
> 
> All I know is I feel like I'm not getting as much food into him as much as he used to.  And I feel like the coco fiber is to blame in a way...I know it sounds weird, and it's easily passed or w.e, but he has been a little more selective since I switched him over.  When I fed him his fuzzy, he was able to eat it easier because once it was in his mouth he was done.  That's why I was thinking if I offered something in a similar shape it would be easier for him to get food into his system.  Grif has a good point with mercury levels though.  I wish I could find some long term evidence on using it.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


Believe they're all pond raised so don't think you have to worry about mercury but than I could be wrong.


I use chicks and baby quails as staple for my frogs if that's a option you want to look into. A few of my frogs even eat fish food pellets from the tong lol.

----------


## dsmalex97

I can tong feed him but its tough to do with worms, and I think he's bored with them.  Same thing with crickets.  I want to order that samurai stuff.  I emailed them, but does anyone know much about the stuff?  I was told they had a ebay store, but can't find it.  Anyone have experience with these guys?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I can tong feed him but its tough to do with worms, and I think he's bored with them.  Same thing with crickets.  I want to order that samurai stuff.  I emailed them, but does anyone know much about the stuff?  I was told they had a ebay store, but can't find it.  Anyone have experience with these guys?


I ordered it straight from the company. They were out of town and as soon as they returned they shipped it. The Pacman food is supposed to have everything they need but I only use it as a treat. Its main base is fish meal so its not bad for them. Lots of nutrients. Loki became kind of bloated from it when I fed it to him 2 nights in a row. So I don't give it very often. Thereis a label with all the ingredients that it contains on the front of the package. It has a farely strong smell to it due to the fish meal. If you poisoned your frog from somethig he ate he would have more than likely died by now. If its poison and they eat it they usually die. You have to make sure the worms you buy don't contain toxins or dyes. Wal-Mart or Pet stores are your best bet for worms. Do not buy from bait shops unless you have a way of knowing for sure they don't contain dyes or toxic soil.

----------


## dsmalex97

I'm going to try and order some asap.  Let you guys know how it goes.  Thanks for the help!

----------


## dsmalex97

I just got an email back from Yusuke, and apparently they have been using this food for 12+ years!  Thought that was pretty interesting stuff.  That makes me feel better that I'm not making my frog into an experiment, ordering tonight!

----------


## Savannah

you can feed frogs roaches? awesome.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> you can feed frogs roaches? awesome.


Yes but they aren't the normal everyday cockroach pests.

----------


## Savannah

I see. Not the ones that crawl on your floor and are noisey?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I see. Not the ones that crawl on your floor and are noisey?


Nope. Look at the feeder and culturing section of the forum. Should be some info on them. The main one is called Dubia Cockroaches.

----------


## dsmalex97

uhhh, not that I really care, but I am curious....

When did I mention cockroaches, and how did the topic switch like that without it coming up on this thread lol.

Hijacker alert!  lol, jp!

----------


## dsmalex97

oops nvm

A little late on that Savannah lol, way to come out of left field  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> oops nvm
> 
> A little late on that Savannah lol, way to come out of left field


Lol! Forgot what you put in your thread? It was a long thread.

----------


## dsmalex97

Haha, yeah! 

That was at the very start though, so I thought maybe Savanah posted on the wrong thread.  But then I saw you too, and was like huuuuuuuuuuuuuuh?  Haha, I'm slow sometimes...

----------


## Mikey

Im not sure who started the thread originally, but I started a thread a few months about my success with feeding strictly frozen thawed talapia meat with worms and mice once or twice a month.

I now recommend against feeding talapia all together. They do not seem to digest the fish meat properly. I fed talapia for 6-7 months straight, my frogs loved it and wud eat their fill but I noticed them not digesting it properly and getting rather fat. Talapia works don't get me wrong but I would not recommend it, this is coming from someone that fed 14 african bull frogs for 6-7 months of their life mostly talapia

----------

Mentat

----------


## Savannah

lol thanks. didn't mean to confuse you.  :Smile: 


> oops nvm
> 
> A little late on that Savannah lol, way to come out of left field

----------


## Savannah

i don't remember who did but someone on the thread said something bout starting a roach colony so i was intruiged,thats where that came from.  :Smile:

----------

